# Weird squatting behavior



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

My cat has a favorite toy that looks like tigger, it squeaks and he carries it around with him and wrestles with it all the time.

However he now has this really weird behavior where he will put it on the floor, squat over it, wait a minute, then meow once real loud. It looks like he wants to poop or pee on it (like the position he'd get in in his litter box) but he's not. I'm curious if he's trying to mate with it and gets angry (the one loud meow) when it doesn't do anything...or if he has some sort of urinary/bowel problem. He has been urinating and defecating fine, and he doesn't have any kind of problem with spraying. He's a fixed cat, which is why I was kind of confused. Do they still get the urge even when they don't have their parts?

Any insight would be great.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

yes..it seems he is getting armorous with his toy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, what Xanti says. MowMow used to have a teddy bear for that.

Now he just uses his brother.....


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

That horny little devil. Thank you for the information, glad it's not a medical issue


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yup, what Xanti says. MowMow used to have a teddy bear for that.
> 
> Now he just uses his brother.....


Best laugh of the day! :lol:


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh my! that's pretty crazy. i don't think i've ever witnessed such nasty behavior from a cat before. sure, i've seen lots of dogs humping legs, but i thought cats would practice a little more discretion. ha ha! hope he isn't getting frustrated at least when tigger does not reciprocate! :wink:


----------

